# fishing sans jackholes



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

***Poached...

Skipped the circus on the 4th and headed out late on Sunday.

Can you see what I saw? (sorry, don't have a polarizer on my janky point and shoot)



















if not, how about now?



















On the way over to those schools, I saw a couple of singles:




























This fish is obvioulsy gay cuz it ate a pink spoon: (or am I gay for tying a pink spoon?)



















This is about the biggest spot I've ever seen on a ~23 inch fish:


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

One odd thing I noticed is all of these fish had really green noses/heads: (Sorry it's not as pronounced in the pictures taken with my janky camera).










Perhaps it had something to do with the really green grass they were tailing in???










These guys showed up and drifted baits in the channel cuz they were too lazy to wade over and partake in the orgy. They left after about 15 minutes, oblivious to what they were missing: (that's not you is it, Gig?)










Here's some more:





















I quit taking pictures after ~7 fish cuz they all start to look the same. I lost count after 23&#8230;

As I started heading in, I thanked God for not letting the flat get burned while I was fishing it. As I started to step out of the water, I heard something and looked behind me. These jackholes (let's call 'em "ranchers") show up in their burn-boat and tear up the flat, right through the area I left all those fish in. (That's not your is it, Gig?)

You can see the propwash trail as they zig-zagged all over the flat looking for fish they never saw. (please excuse the sh-poor digital zoom - I waded a long way back to the car)



















I guess they finally saw something as they stopped to watch it haul *** off the flat. After 3 minutes of not catching anything, they fired it back up and took off again, burning the ENTIRE flat.










Googans&#8230;


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Another good post Ish. I'm interested in knowing what material you use to make your spoons. And, what size hook do you prefer, if you don't mind telling. Thanks


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

check duh PMs...


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

just when I thought rancher burn-boats couldn't get any worse...



you really suck if you need this to catch fish.


----------



## d-donaghue (Oct 30, 2007)

never fished out of a deer blind before..im sure if you get a chance to drift across a fish that you havent already run over the shadow that thing makes wont help.. good pics


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I can't wait for the responses.


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

That is pathetic. Who thinks up that s**t? And why? If you look close, it looks like there might be two people up on that tower. Regardless, who's going to land the fish and make sure it get a proper release?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

d-donaghue said:


> never fished out of a deer blind before..


:rotfl:


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

If they really were cool they would set it up like those deer stands they put in the back of pickups that are raised and lowered via hydrauilics.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

I bet a skilled triplehauler could cast into his backing from that high.


----------



## superflyguy (Jun 1, 2009)

bslittle79. Good one. I bet he could too.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

curious.....

i was at the TFO shop in Dallas earlier today, and while there a certain fella (initials of T.B.) called Jim Schulin on his cell phone...turns out that that same fella had been in Port A and apparently caught a ton of fish on flies...

however...he mentioned that a buddy walked into a spot one morning and caught like 25 fish....hmmmmmmm...is there a similarity here? or purely coincidence?

don't worry though, while Schulin was talking with him, myself and another guy were practically yelling in the background to ask the "where", but we didn't get the scoop

i guess the only other person that knows of your location "I" is the guy with the lawnmower

sweet pics anway


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

bartfromcorpus said:


> curious.....
> 
> i was at the TFO shop in Dallas earlier today, and while there a certain fella (initials of T.B.) called Jim Schulin on his cell phone...turns out that that same fella had been in Port A and apparently caught a ton of fish on flies...
> 
> ...


you're hanging out with the wrong crowd, cupcake...

i know both of the individuals you referred to. talked with terry bradshaw last night as a matter of fact, and he did indeed spank some fish that day too, but in a different area from where i was.

and he knows better than to hotspot.

i don't believe the rancher saw me. by the time he showed up, i was tit-deep in mangroves.

if you are gonna be down there anytime soon, pm me and i'll fill you in.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

i was just playing around about the hotspottin' thing - i prefer to find my own fish than to ask others where they caught them

it wasn't the name you mentioned, but another guy from the austin area with the initials of T.B. 



i will be driving down there next monday and fishing everyday while i'm there for a week - you don't have to give me any spot info unless you wanna show me first hand next week

your pics were good


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i know who it was (and it wasn't terry bradshaw)...

can't make it down next week, but i'll PM you when I have more time.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey Ish just curious why you call the tower burn-boat goons 'ranchers'?

I agree you do suck if you need that to catch fish.


----------



## Not For Hire (Jun 30, 2009)

Why do they always seem to be in a 21' Majek?


----------



## schuyler (Aug 4, 2005)

Seriously, how can we stop all the goons from running over happy skinny redfish (and seagrass)? By far my biggest pet peeve, with airboats a distant second. Has anyone ever actually caught a fish they just ran over?


----------



## Not For Hire (Jun 30, 2009)

I dont care about the sea grass thats all over blown in Aransas. Prop scars are fish highways. Fish around oysters. Some of my best spots are amongst some nasty oyster pods. People run by there all day but not close enough to screw it up. I dont think there is any stoppin them.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

schuyler said:


> Seriously, how can we stop all the goons from running over happy skinny redfish (and seagrass)? By far my biggest pet peeve, with airboats a distant second. Has anyone ever actually caught a fish they just ran over?


Carry a baitcaster with a Super Spook tied on ready to launch. Make sure and sharpen the hooks.


----------



## schuyler (Aug 4, 2005)

Not For Hire said:


> I dont care about the sea grass thats all over blown in Aransas. Prop scars are fish highways. Fish around oysters. Some of my best spots are amongst some nasty oyster pods. People run by there all day but not close enough to screw it up. I dont think there is any stoppin them.


Agree that the seagrass is probably not the biggest problem - unless everybody did it. The problem is that when a boat runs over skinny redfish it puts them down all day. Its the dumbest thing I think I've ever seen. Would you rather see fish flying by at 20 mph or catch them?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

****** Loco said:


> Hey Ish just curious why you call the tower burn-boat goons 'ranchers'?
> 
> I agree you do suck if you need that to catch fish.


cuz they run around the schools like a rancher herding cattle.


----------

